# Loaded Potato Salad



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You tend to make real hard for a fella to socially distance himself from the kitchen!


Made a version of your stuffed bread last night.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well Colby, I intentionally lightened up on the dressing to save calories.:smile:

What bread did you make? Any pics?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes. A version of your https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/ok-kids-we-got-some-serious-eats-here-689761/



I have to work on the pond today and I will post them in the right thread in a day or two rather than hijack this one.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> Yes. A version of your https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/ok-kids-we-got-some-serious-eats-here-689761/
> 
> 
> 
> I have to work on the pond today and I will post them in the right thread in a day or two rather than hijack this one.


Oh, the muffuletta bread...yes, looking forward to your pics...

You have a pond too? another thing we have in common. 


Oh, go ahead and hyjack this thread, I don’t mind at all!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Oh, the muffuletta bread...yes, looking forward to your pics...
> 
> You have a pond too? another thing we have in common.
> 
> ...


Isn't hijacking thread the name of the game? I remember on WN early 2000's folks would get all weird over thread hijacking. I think a few people even got banned.

I put a cup of olive salad in my pasta sauce last night.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, didn’t take much to get into a handbag scuffle over there...
I guess woodworkers are very emotional! :vs_laugh:

That’s what’s nice about this place, no serious scuffles...
A lot of us disagree politically, but we don’t take it personally :vs_mad:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Just got this, HuH, what pasta sauce uses a cup of olive oil!?!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Just got this, HuH, what pasta sauce uses a cup of olive oil!?!


Take another look woman. :vs_laugh: I said olive salad as in Boscoli's Italian Olive Salad. I bought a gallon of it remember? Also had sweet Italian sausage in it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you trying to confuse me! :sad:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'll be nice. No I'm not trying to confuse you.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my stars, my eyes just rolled back in my head, I looooooove tater salad, that is some beautiful salad right there.

I guess I am the world's worse when it comes to hi-jacking a thread, but I only do that with people I feel are my friends. Well ok sometime when I don't feel they are my friends. A thread can get real boring sometimes just talking about one thing IMHO.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m making a big one for our son’s 4th of July BBQ...That’s what he requested.:smile:


----------

